# Meet Miles!



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,
well the drive home was shorter than the drive down, but we got in around 2 a.m. this morning. Miles did a fantastic job on the ride home, with the exception of when he ninja peed while distracting us by looking adorable. ;D

I will get more pics of him up soon, but he is currently being naughty and I have to get back to him, hehe. 

Jrod


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome home Miles!!!


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

Congratulations on the pup, Jrod. He looks so happy with his new family! Enjoy!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Jrod,

Looks like you got what you wished for   
Enjoy him, he really looks a lovely pup but you know that, hey V's look and make the best ever pups IMO, but I am biased  

Now the fun starts , but I'm sure you know that and are ready for the RollerCoaster that is VIZSLA!!!! ;D ;D 

Well done

Hobbsy


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks everybody,

Here are a few more pics I was able to get when he konked out a few minutes ago.

Enjoy!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great pics,

That's got to be a first.... a Hooman tiring out a Vizsla  

From your pics, Miles looks like he's got a really lovely coat on him 

Potty training and a couple of sleepless nite's ahead Jrod 

Welcome home Miles 

Hobbsy


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats - he's adorable!!!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Miles you are gorgeous, Darcy say's hello handsome ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Cute puppy

Potty training, I remember had to go out with our boy for what seemed like three months every time. It looked rainy like every day in April and May that year 
I still have his little raincoat. 

Good Times.... Your turn now J


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I know you have been anxiously awaiting Miles arrival so you must be just ecstatic right now!!  He's a cracker!  

Ozkar, Astro and little Zsa Zsa send a big Roo Roo Roo welcome to little Miles. I imagine he's going to provide you with miles of smiles!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG, Jrod... Miles is just the sweetest!! ;D ;D ;D

Thanks for posting the puppy pics. I am completely jealous. I can almost smell that puppy breath. I'm sure you are already madly in love!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Miles looks like the sweetest little Viszla "devil" : enjoy all the fun!! Loving the pics!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

He is a good looking hunting dog for sure. When he is old enough Chloe and Bailey want to show him some of the Bay Area Hidden Treasures for off leash adventures.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/04/las-trampas-spring-hike-with-vizslas.html


RBD


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everybody,
He has definitely been a handful!, but love him to death already. We have a vet appointment to take him to this morning in about an hour for a standard check up and a meet and greet. 

The lil guy is sleeping right now but wifey got a few good picks of him earlier, and when I was helping him with staying in his crate.

Enjoy and thank you everyone for all the compliments!

Jrod


----------



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

I wonder why he was the last male picked?? He's so cute and beautiful! Enjoy, i'm jealous!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Very cute!

I almost bought those same bowls. Haha.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Miles is so adorable!!!!! The sleeping pictures are too cute!


----------

